# affixation of verbs



## poul

I need someone to explain how you can see at a tagalog verb what kind of affix you'll need to forming verbs

i know that you'll use ma affix for tulog (sleep)

but if i just had the root tulog then i don't know wich affix to use

t um ulog
mag tulog
ma tulog
maka tulog
tulog in
tulog an
itulog

How can I see on the root what affix to use um,mag,ma,maka,in/hin,an/han,I


----------



## poul

Additional Question:
when you turn a verb into a noun will you then always use pag as affix ?
tulog (verb) -> pagtulog (noun)


----------



## raspberry_tea

Hmmm... I just realized that Filipino must be difficult to learn. I know which affixes to use but I've never really analyzed how and when to use them. Come to think of it, I don't know how I learned Filipino as I don't really consider it my mother tongue, I just do. 

anyhow, here goes:

the affix "um"

1. Past and Present Progressive: For verbs which start with a vowel, you can add um and repeat the first syllable twice to form the progressive tense.
e.g. um+i+iyak  root word: iyak - to cry
Umiiyak siya nang tumunog ang telepono.
She was crying when the phone rang.
Umiiyak siya ngayon.
She is crying now.

2. Simple past: The affix "um" is also used for the simple past tense by simply adding um to the verb. 
e.g. upo - to sit _becomes_ um+ upo = umupo - sat
Umupo siya sa likod ng kuarto.
She sat at the back of the room.

kanta - to _sing _becomes k+ um+ -anta = kumanta
Kumanta kami kahapon.
We sang yesterday.

3. You also use "um" to form the imperative.
e.g. Umuwi ka na - Go home.

Hope this helps.


----------

